# router table insert fitment?



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

I found a piece of 1-1/4" thick countertop that was half mdf and have particle board with laminate on top to use as a router table. I did the method of making a scrap surround for the router to ride on when cutting out the recesse for the plate. I had the plate firmly surrounded when I removed it but when I cut the opening it seems to have gotten about 1/16" larger then then plate and is sloppy and can move around.

I am looking for any suggestions other than finding a new piece if possible.

Thanks for any help.

This group is great with helping people like me.

P.S. I know I should have practiced on a scrap piece first.


----------



## JayBarnes (Jan 21, 2014)

Maybe wrap some masking tape around the edge of the plate then trim it flush with a razor. It should take up that 1/16'' with just a couple wraps.

Jay


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

I appreciate your info. I tried it last night and that worked well. I am just a little worried about taking it in and out for bit changes and height adjustments.

I was thinking of maybe getting some type of epoxy and adding wax or a mold release to the plate then install the plate and add the resin to fill the void. I haven't figured what resin to use to accomplish this though.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

> ? Maybe some of the iron on edge banding,


 would hold up better than tape.. What router plate are you using, maybe upgrade to a slightly larger plate and recut


----------



## scribble (May 17, 2012)

I am using a Rockler unit currently. Still not supper psyched about my router as it has to be the worst thing for adjusting depth. I may just say to heck with the current router and exchange the plate for one that fits a different brand of router.


----------

